

Frances Kelsey, doctor who kept thalidomide out of US, dies aged 101 - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/09/frances-kelsey-doctor-who-kept-thalidomide-out-of-us-dies-aged-101

======
bootload
_" Kelsey was a medical officer for the US Food and Drug Administration in the
early 1960s when she raised concerns about thalidomide, a drug that was being
used in other countries to treat morning sickness and insomnia in pregnant
women. ... Despite pressure from the makers of thalidomide to approve the drug
in the US, Kelsey refused."_

I hadn't heard this before. It is significant as thalidomide caused a lot of
trouble with a generation of kids in Commonwealth & other countries.

